
Recovered, almost: China's early patients unable to shed coronavirus - onetimemanytime
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-patients-ins/recovered-almost-chinas-early-patients-unable-to-shed-coronavirus-idUSKCN2240HI
======
msie
Bad use of word ‘shed’ for the headline. If they are unable to shed the virus
then it’s a good thing.

